# تفضلوا كتب ومراجع ومقالات مهمة في الميكانيك والملاحة البحرية



## mark2006 (4 أبريل 2007)

*السلام عليكم*​

*اليكم بعض مواقع الشركات الصانعة لمحركات الديزل خصوصا المحركات البحرية*


*ويمكنكم تحميل مراجع ومقالات مهمة من تلك المواقع*​

*www.deutz.de*


*www.wartsila.com*


*www.ship-technology.com*


*www.manbw.com*


*www.martv.com*


*www.scardana.com*


*www.detroitdiesel.com*


*www.Calibex.com*


*www.boatersworld.com*


*www.separfilter.com*


*www.dieselcraft.com*


*www.diesel-fuels.com*


*www.dieselduck.ca*


*www.become.com*


*www.westfalia-separator.com*


*www.surfrider.org*


*www.nilssonshipping.se*


*www.adiesel.com*


*www.moc.noaa.gov*


*www.gl-group.com*


*www.seattlesorority.com*


*www.seattlesorority.com*


*main.lightspeedworld.com*


*hosted2.nichedsites.com*


*www.vivid-pornstars.net*


*www.lister-petter.com*


*www.mak.de*


*www.manbw.dk*


*www.mhi.co.jp*


*www.mandiesel.com*


*www.scania.com*


*www.perkins-sabre.com*


*www.scania.com*


*www.marinediesel.com.au*


*www.marinedieselengines.com*


*www.ches·diesel·marine.com.au*


*www.dieselnet.com*


*www.getransportation.com*


*www.mandiesel.com*


*www.dieselenginemotor.com*


*www.worldcatlibraries.org*


*www.marineenginedigest.com*


*WWW.maKsea.com*


*www.jaysmarine.com*


*www.rolls-royce.com*


*www.nextag.com*


*www.separfilter.com*


*www.abcdiesel.be*


*www.enginehistory.org*


*www.dieselproducts.com*​


*اعتذر اذا كانت بعض عناوين المواقع غير دقيقة يمكنكم تصحيحها بواسطة محركات البحث*


*شكرا*​


----------



## mark2006 (4 أبريل 2007)

*تتمة*

*www.gpsblowout.com*


*www.ecofriend.org*


*www.deeperblue.net*


*www.sinkingship.ca*


*www.epa.qld.gov.au*


*www.ecofriend.org*


*www.asij.ac.jp*


*www.collectiblesrus.com*


*http//media.ausbg.org*


*www.sailors-forum.com*


*www.timbradley.com*


*www.njn.net*


*www.strangedangers.com*


*www.greenbaycasino.com*


*www.eagle.org*


*www.tlucretius.net*


*www.voicenet.com*


*www.Shopping.com*


*www.NexTag.com*


*www.Calibex.com*


*http//simonchristy.com*


*http//badarai.bravepages.com*


*www.indcjournal.com*


*www.shipwreck.net*


*www.usmm.net*


*www.defendersofamerica.org*


*www.blanchardonline.com*


*http//sf.indymedia.org*


*www.smarter.com*


*www.tss-supply.com*


*www.mvshipyard.com*


*www.offshore-technology.com*


*www.ship-technology.com*


*www.robotstorehk.com*


*www.sailgb.com*


*www.gpsangler.co.uk*


*www.tiki-navigator.com*


*www.mrmarine.com.au*


*www.maptech.com*


*www.landfallnavigation.com*


*www.landfallnav.com*


*www.spimarineshop.de*


*http//comen.maxsea.fr*


*http//comen.maxsea.fr/MaxSea/default.aspx*


*www.rstmarine.com*


*www.p-sea.com*


*www.mdres.com*


*http//mrmarine.com.au*


*www.electro-med.com*


*www.mcgill-maritime.ca*


*www.globenav.com*


*dir.yahoo.com/Business_and_Economy/Business_to_Business/Navigation/Marine/Software*


*dir.yahoo.com*


*www.nobeltec.com/Support/download_9.asp*


*www.nobeltec.com*


*www.rstmarine.com*


*www.iboats.com*


*www.seatrack.co.uk*


*www.raymarine.com*


*www.captainsnautical.com*


*www.fugawi.com*


*www.memory-map.co.uk*


*www.phuketsail.com*


*www.phuketsail.com/electronics.htm*


*uk.dir.yahoo.com*


*www.turkishpilots.org*


*www.gotlandcharter.com*


*in.dir.yahoo.com*


*www.tides.com*


*www.chersoft.co.uk*


*www.nauticom.fr*


*www.seatechmarineproducts.com*


*www.trimble.com*


*www.bigbaytech.com*


*au.dir.yahoo.com*


*www.teletype.com*


*www.marinetech.co.nz*


*www.capjack.com*


*ca.dir.yahoo.com*


*www.micadmarine.com*


*www.vso.cape.com*


*www.gpsnavx.com*


*www.gpsonsale.com*


*www.wmjmarine.com*


*www.trimble.com*


*www.nos.noaa.gov*


*www.icanmarine.com*


*www.fugawi.com*


*www.fedpubs.com*


*www.iboats.com*


*www.deluoelectronics.com*


*www.waypoints.com*


*www.protechmarine.com*


*www.oncoursesoftware.com*


*www.navdynamic.com.au*


*www.cascademarinenavigation.com*


*www.captainsnautical.com*


*www.nauticexpo.com*


*www.bigbaytech.com*


*www.boatownersworld.com*


*www.megagps.com*


*www.marinecomp.com*


*www.navstation.co.uk*


*www.gpsinstock.ca*


*www.boat-links.com*


*www.raymarine.de*


*www.marinedeal.com*


*www.landfallnav.com*


*www.spimarineshop.de*


*http//comen.maxsea.fr*


*www.rstmarine.com*


*www.imarest.org*


*www.marinemga.com*


*www.noblemarine.co.uk*


*www.seatizen.com*


*www.fairplay-publications.co.uk*


*www.infomarine.gr*


*www.admiraltylawguide.com*


*www.boatingandmarineinfo.org*


*www.vault.com*


*www.bridgestoneindustrial.com*


*www.marinebd.osmb.state.or.us*


*marinedirectory.ibinews.com*


*www.marinecareers.ca*


*www.marine-electronics.net*


*www.marine-netguide.com*


*www.depco.com*


*www.Dealtime.com*


*www.smarter.com*


*www.marinedieseldirect.com*


*http//boatdiesel.com*


*www.marineengine.com*


*www.alibaba.com*


*www.marinedieseldirect.com*


*www.tadiesels.com*


*www.epa.gov*


*www.dieselenginetrader.com*


*www.perfprotech.com*


*www.amazon.com*


*www.baydiesel.com*


*www.performancediesel.com*


*http//powerboat.about.com*


*www.scottmarinepower.com*


*www.aquaexplorers.net*


*www.marineengine.com*


*www.marinediesels.co.uk*


*www.65ldiesel.citymax.com*


*www.enginesurveyor.com*


*www.powertechengines.com*


*http//importer.alibaba.com*


*www.qinetiq.com*


*www.deere.com*


*www.acpowerplus.com*


*www.soundmarinediesel.com*


*www.shopzilla.com*


*www.marinediesel.net*


*www.mccboats.co.uk*


*www.marinepowerusa.com*


*www.man-mec.com*


*www.marinedieselusa.com*


*www.yachtsurvey.com*


*www.65ldiesel.com*​





*اعتذر اذا كانت بعض عناوين المواقع غير دقيقة يمكنكم تصحيحها بواسطة محركات البحث*


*شكرا*​


----------



## mark2006 (4 أبريل 2007)

*تتمة*

*www.shop.com*
*www.marinediesel.com.au*
*www.perkins-sabre.com*
*www.virtualpet.com*
*www.sheridanhouse.com*
*www.marinedieselengines.com*
*www.fas.org*
*marinedieselsecrets.com*
*www.themotorbookstore.com*
*www.ches-diesel-marine.com.au*
*www.dougrussell.com*
*yachtdesign.info*
*www.idswater.com*
*www.tnyc.nfld.net*
*ibn.nu*
*www.dieselnet.com*
*www.getransportation.com*
*www.webstation.com.au*
*www.oldportmarine.com*
*www.dieselenginemotor.com*
*www.mandiesel.com*
*www.cummins.com*
*rldiesel.com*
*www.britannica.com*
*www.kellysearch.com*
*www.worldcatlibraries.org*
*www.ships-yachts.com*
*www.channelmarineengine.com*
*www.depco.net*
*www.ptcpower.com*
*www.mhprofessional.com*
*www.amtecol.com*
*www.brownmarine.com*
*marineengineparts.com*
*www.amc.edu.au*
*www.osti.gov*
*www.goodingmarine.com*
*www.klassenengine.com*
*home.blarg.net*
*www.diamonddiesels.co.uk*
*www.dieselduck.ca*
*www.foleyengines.com*
*www.go2marine.com*
*www.ecvv.com*
*www.antiguamarineguide.com*
*http//marinesurvey.com*
*http//scuba.about.com*
*www.marine.maine.edu*
*www.nw-.noaa.gov*
*www.celb.org*
*www.mniguide.com*
*www.mbendi.co.za*
*www.antiguamarineguide.com*
*http//marinedirectory.pbo.co.uk*
*http//marinedirectory.ybw.com*
*www.marinetrac.com*
*www.ybw-directory.com*
*www.marinetalk.com*
*www.noblemarine.co.uk*
*www.merseyshipping.co.uk*
*www.nmma.org*
*www.marinetalk.com*
*http//willoworks.com*
*www.boatus.com*
*http//ourworld.compuserve.com*
*http//carsaudio.co.uk*
*www.navsoftware.com*
*www.maxsea.com*
*www.eole-infrmatique.com*
*www.marineenginedigest.com*
*www.navsim.com*
*http//store.wmjmarine.com*
*www.yachtboutique.com*
*www.westmarine.com*
*www.rpmdiesel.com*
*www.boatsafe.com*
*www.jaysmarine.com*
*www.kep-marine.com*
*www.maptech.com*
*www.sea-viewdiving.com*
*www.navgator.com*
*www.dkart.ru*
*www.bluewaterweb.com*
*www.boatowners.com*
*www.seanav.com*
*www.tecowestinghouse.com*
*http//yachtworld.co*
*www.diezfamily.us*
*www.transas.com*
*www.nauticomp.com*
*www.thecapn.com*
*www.pcmaritime.co.uk*
*www.norcontrolit.com*
*www.marinecomputing.com*
*www.chartwork.com*
*www.digwave.com*
*www.appliedweather.com*
*www.geomatix.net*
*www.genosworld.com*
*www.morintech.com*
*www.navdynamic.com.au*
*http//pubs.usgs.gov*
*www.pics.majalati.com*
*http//walrus.wr.usgs.gov*
*www.irfi.org*
*www.citymayors.com*
*www.doufancyme.com*
*www.e-homeconstruction.com*
*www.busse-yachtshop.de*
*www.sciencenews.org*
*www.transasnavigator.com*
*www.physlink.com*
*www.isy-gmbh.de*
*www.tsunamis.com*
*www.npmb.com*
*www.denix.osd.mil*
*nsgl.gso.uri.edu*
*www.georcoll.on.ca*
*www.personal.psu.edu*
*www.moxietraining.com*​ 

*www.gl-group.com*​


----------



## mark2006 (4 أبريل 2007)

*تتمة*

www.transas.ru
www.lr.org
www.lrqa.com
www.lloydsregister.com
www.lloyds.com
www.theregister.co.uk
www.lrfairplay.com
www.lloydsregister.se
www.lrqa.co.uk
www.lrqa.nl
www.reach.net
http://drdude.net
www.pbase.com
www.abranco.com
www.sidestep.com
www.theophilusmedia.com.sg
www.ship-gallery.de
http//photos.signonsandiego.com
www.geocities.com
www.hazegray.org
http//shipdays.com
www.shipphotos.co.uk
www.imdb.com
http//portcanaveralships.com
www.ussmcgowandd678.org
http//members.tripod.com
www.cruisemates.com
http//rok.fpp.edu
www.lasvegastalk.com
www.oceanquestcharters.com
www.msc.navy.mil
www.shipphotos.co.uk
www.rottentomatoes.com
http//mypeoplepc.com
www.nn.northropgrumman.com
www.theship-croydon.co.uk
www.jtashipphoto.dk
www.midwaysailor.com
www.theage.com.au
www.dfrc.nasa.gov
www.jtashipphoto.dk
www.fotoio.com
www.greenpeaceweb.org
www.internationalpilots.org
www.ilo.org
www.shipspotting.com
www.ship-photos.de
www.greenpeace.org
http//groups.yahoo.com
www.chesterahoy.com
www.flickr.com
www.oceansatlas.com
www.nmfs.noaa.gov
www.oceansatlas.org
http//museum.gov.ns.ca
http//smmlonline.com
www.cargolaw.com
www.abcdiesel.be
www.cat.com
www.crm-spa.it
www.cummins.com
www.dhtd.co.jp
www.detroitdiesel.com
www.deutz.de
www.hedemoradiesel.se
www.lister-petter.com
www.mak.de
www.manbw.dk
www.mhi.co.jp
www.china-page.com
www.china-page.com/company/zhongche/zycp.html
www.mandiesel.com
www.perkins-sabre.com
www.scania.com
www.pielstick.com
www.stx.co.kr
www.thornycroftengines.co.uk
www.penta.volvo.se
http://marine.wartsila.com
www.westerbeke.com
www.yanmar.com
www.martv.com
www.nodent.co.uk
www.bureauveritas.com
www.sky.com
www.glasgow-nautical.ac.uk
www.foe.org
www.bmt.org
www.dnv.com
www.lloydslist.com
www.gao.gov
www.signonsandiego.com
www.trainingsystems.org
www.mci.usmc.mil
seagrant.oregonstate.edu
www.mmc.gov
forum.dragondoor.com
www.ipe.nt.gov.au
www.co.henrico.va.us
www.miramar.usmc.mil
atiam.train.army.mil
www.msi.ucsb.edu
www.tc.gc.ca
www.datummarine.com
www.marinemoms.us
www.marineparents.com
www.wa.gov
www.offshoreoperators.com
www.maritimeinstitute.com
www.nfpa.org
www.dtic.mil
www.londonstockexchange.com
www.epa.gov
www.paint.org
www.mpigroup.co.uk
www.sanctuaries.nos.noaa.gov
honolulu.hawaii.edu
www.lehder.com
www.mod.uk
www.teledatamarine.com
en.wikipedia.org
www.blackwaterusa.com
www.mic.gov.hk
www.mma.mass.edu
dominica-registry-greece.com
www.wisconsinmaritime.org
www.amsa.gov.au
www.ibiblio.org
www.maritimeheritagemn.org
www.widebay.tafe.qld.gov.au
voa.marad.dot.gov
www.wmu.se
usmilitary.about.com
www.dot.gov
www.ofcom.org.uk
www.defenselink.mil
www.history.navy.mil
www.mainemaritime.edu
www.l-3klein.com
www.carteretedc.com
honolulu.hawaii.edu
mpa.gov
en.wikipedia.org/
www.tecom.usmc.mil
www.marinetraining.ca
www.osha.gov
www.seaworld.org
www.Dealtime.com
www.bureauveritas.com
www.maelstrom.com
www.maritimetv.com
www.globalmaritime.com
english.people.com.cn
aspiewok.tripod.com
www.reval.ee
www.seamanship.co.uk
www.manpowersoftware.com
www.mgn.com
www.amsa.gov.au
www.spectec.net
www.shipanalytics.com
www.ibsnet.gr
bmtc-bg.com
www.emeraldcitysoftware.com
www.radarsim.com
www.simrad.com
www.marinereach.com
www.itabc.ca
www.marineresponse.org
www.cgaux.info
www.mci.usmc.mil
www.witc.edu
www.marinehorizons.com
www.sperrymarine.northropgrumman.com
www.uscg.mil
www.duchennemd.org
www.marinecitymich.org
www.marines.mil
a257.g.akamaitech.net
www.hboi.edu
4h.ifas.ufl.edu
www.goodtogovideo.com


----------



## marine_eng (4 أبريل 2007)

nice man thx


----------



## mori22 (4 أبريل 2007)

عايز كتب عن محركات الغاز الطبيعى


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 أبريل 2007)

مشكور عزيزى mark2006 بارك الله فيك ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 أبريل 2007)

للاسف بعد تصفح اكتر من 30% من المواقع المضافه كلها بيع وتسويق وللاسف لا تحتوى على ماده علميه ...
هذا للعلم اخى mark2006 ولكن مشكور برضه على مساهمتك وحاول تدخل المواقع دى بنفسك ..شكرا


----------



## mark2006 (9 أبريل 2007)

Eng-Maherللاسف بعد تصفح اكتر من 30% من المواقع المضافه كلها بيع وتسويق وللاسف لا تحتوى على ماده علميه ...
هذا للعلم اخى mark2006 ولكن مشكور برضه على مساهمتك وحاول تدخل المواقع دى بنفسك ..شكرا 
طبعا بعض المواقع للاطلاع ولكن يمكنكم تحميل الكثير من الكتب :77: الهامة والبرامج من الكثير من المواقع

المذكورة سابقا عليكم بالتأني :81: في تصفح تلك المواقع جرب ادخل مثلا على موقع 

www.wartsila.com واعمل بحث عن pdf فقط وانظر قد تحتاج لايام :32: لتحمل تلك الكتب:14: 

تحياتي مجددا

شكرا


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

شــــــــكـــــــــراً جـزيــــــــــلاً


----------



## ابوعموري (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------

